# Planting recommendation in Berkshire



## MgMopar (Jul 31, 2004)

Hi

Just a little gardening I have done. I am no true expert but I would think one will need to know what climate you are in. a state like Texas will be different then Illinois, or you may be in different areas of Australia. The Internet connects us all so to give a good recommendation someone will need to know about were you are.


----------



## heidigrl43434 (Aug 2, 2005)

Im in he Southern area of England, Berkshire to be exact! Ooops! I thought this was an English site lol


----------

